# Damn, my SES light came on: DTC code P0369



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> True and you would be arrested for interfering with a flight crew. the smell would cause nausea, vomiting, and dizziness. *


If you fly on China Air do they give you a packet with three tiny jellyfish snacks like they do with peanuts (or more often lately pretzels here in the US) and half a cup of green tea?? Just half a plastic cup now...don't want to give you too much in coach...you may spill it!!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Better watch the digestion too... the delivery and dismount is killer.  *


I'll bet it's a lot like when I have too many hot wings and beer :yikes:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> If you fly on China Air do they give you a packet with three tiny jellyfish snacks like they do with peanuts (or more often lately pretzels here in the US) and half a cup of green tea?? Just half a plastic cup now...don't want to give you too much in coach...you may spill it!! *


No, they tell you , if you want eat you go restaurant, this airplane, not restaurant, you hungry you eat on ground!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> No, they tell you , if you want eat you go restaurant, this airplane, not restaurant, you hungry you eat on ground! *


 I guess the chopsticks could be used as weapons too :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I'll bet it's a lot like when I have too many hot wings and beer :yikes: *


Aa good runner always knows where the facilities are on his running route, even if you have to kick the bums out to use them.:yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Aa good runner always knows where the facilities are on his running route, even if you have to kick the bums out to use them.:yikes: *


C'mon counselor...you know the PC term is the homeless or shelter challenged...not bums...sheesh :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I bet you don't have problems like this on your horse and buggy. :thumb: Unless maybe if you feed the horse a gallon of baked beans... :eeps: *


A little late to the game but my horse threw a shoe on the way home from the general store Had to go get some kerosene for the lamps and generator so I could get online


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> C'mon counselor...you know the PC term is the homeless or shelter challenged...not bums...sheesh :tsk: :tsk: *


You are right, the housing challenged, but they really stink. Hmmm, maybe they feed them jellyfish at the shelters.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> A little late to the game but my horse threw a shoe on the way home from the general store Had to go get some kerosene for the lamps and generator so I could get online *


Too much Zaino on the horseshoe nails again Phil??


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Too much Zaino on the horseshoe nails again Phil??  *


Yea I need to get Al to give me some lessons on the proper amounts etc. :thumb: I liked the Kingpin tie in, reminded me of last night at the bowling alley. Tonight in dog house since stayed for a few afterwards. Mrs. Phil She'll probably take the BMW tomorrow and make me take the minivan


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Yea I need to get Al to give me some lessons on the proper amounts etc. :thumb: I liked the Kingpin tie in, reminded me of last night at the bowling alley. Tonight in dog house since stayed for a few afterwards. Mrs. Phil She'll probably take the BMW tomorrow and make me take the minivan *


A lesson to us all, no cold ones after a hot night at the ole bowling alley:thumb: Whatever that is.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *She'll probably take the BMW tomorrow and make me take the minivan *


Now's your chance... if the minivan "breaks" (cough cough), you might be shopping for a new car.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Now's your chance... if the minivan "breaks" (cough cough), you might be shopping for a new car.  *


You never know about these vans, something always seems to act up when you don't expect it

Too bad I've only made 2 payments or I would have take the OB coupe on the spot Saturday.:thumb: You wouldn't have liked it, 5 speed no Nav other than that we would have been twins.

Like I told webguy (chris b) last night I had this great 2 year plan in place to transition my wife into the xiT not 2 months:yikes: She already asking to drive it


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Too bad I've only made 2 payments or I would have take the OB coupe on the spot Saturday.:thumb:
> *


I just paid #8 today, and I'm debating whether to bite the bullet and empty the bank account and stop these damn payments.  I hate payments!    So aggravating.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I just paid #8 today, and I'm debating whether to bite the bullet and empty the bank account and stop these damn payments.  I hate payments!    So aggravating. *


I'm locked in for single payments til ~ May, doing a little home add on (covered and screened deck w/HT) so throwing $ at that. After that I'll try to put extra against it each month, an advantage of biweekly simple interest loan.:thumb: My goal is to have it gone in 2 years:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> ... doing a little home add on*


Indoor plumbing makes it out to Amish country eh?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Indoor plumbing makes it out to Amish country eh?  *


A two holer!! :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Indoor plumbing makes it out to Amish country eh?  *


Ha Ha Ha :lmao: Actually the hot tub will be where we take our baths too. It'll be about 15 yard from the outhouse:eeps:

Oh and that's right beside the garage where my BMW is safely tucked away every night protected from the elements


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Oh and that's right beside the garage where my BMW is safely tucked away every night protected from the elements *


With a color like BMW has, I'm surprised the Amish aren't beating down your garage door right now with cans of black spray paint!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> With a color like BMW has, I'm surprised the Amish aren't beating down your garage door right now with cans of black spray paint! *


I showed the neighbors a picture of Rip's car before mine arrived so they would think everything was ok. I had to promise to debadge and spray over the titanium accents, etc. Now every night I have to call my wife to make sure no one is outside then I sneak in and shut the garage up for the night.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Damn Alee-- I wish you hadn't told me about the ODB2 reader-- that's another gadget that I now HAVE to get. . There's really no rational explanation-- if you told a normal person that you were going to buy a tool to read codes off of your brand new car-- they would look at you very strangely. But, we all understand the madness here. . I think its known as "enabling". 

Anyway, thanks for telling me about the ODB2. Even without this tool I was able to help my dad who has a 7 series. His service engine soon light came on and I asked him
-Is the engine running roughly, or does it seem to lack power?
-Did you recently get gas?
-Were you low on gas when you got gas.
Based on my reading of the Bentley manual, I told him it was probably low pressure in the fuel tank due to low gas or improoperly seated gas cap. I explained what a "drive cycle" was and told him to wait for 3 of them to see if the light reset. Sure enough, it did. When I told him this, he gave me one of these looks:  . But now he's grateful that he didn't bother taking it to the dealer for a stupid problem. Bentley's rocks!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *Damn Alee-- I wish you hadn't told me about the ODB2 reader-- that's another gadget that I now HAVE to get. . *


There is definitely a lot of comfort that I get from knowing what the SES light is telling me. After I got home yesterday, I connected my laptop to the OBD2 port, did a fault scan, and knew what the problem was in seconds.

When I called the dealer, before he could say it was probably the gas cap, I was able to tell him that the OBD2 scan said it wasn't (then I had to explain why I knew what the scan code was, but that's a different story)

Definitely worth the money! 
(how's that for gentle prodding to get you to buy it! )


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Alee-

How much did you pay for it in the group buy-- and which product exactly did you buy. I went to the site- but thre were 2 peices of software that sounded interesting-- but they're both about $300. A little pricey for me...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*..*

31st330i organized the GB a while back at $74, I think. I got one for myself too. 



robg said:


> *Alee-
> 
> How much did you pay for it in the group buy-- and which product exactly did you buy. I went to the site- but thre were 2 peices of software that sounded interesting-- but they're both about $300. A little pricey for me... *


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I can' t believe I missed that GB. What was the exact product you guy bought? Do you have the contact info of the person at obd2.com who you dealt with?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Hmm..I think we are referring to different products. The GB is based on this: http://obd-2.com/

not obd2.com




robg said:


> *I can' t believe I missed that GB. What was the exact product you guy bought? Do you have the contact info of the person at obd2.com who you dealt with? *


----------

